# Lightning to micro USB alternatives (aka tired of bulky Apple cables)



## Sarcasmo (Sep 21, 2018)

For those of us that want to stream music from an iPhone/iPad to a DAC (Hugo/FiiO Alpen etc) with a micro USB input the choice has been somewhat limited of late.  I tend to use this type of setup when mobile, so I want the cables to be as compact as possible.  This has meant the more traditional route of an Apple lightning to USB adapter (CCK) paired with a short standard micro USB cable, or buying a custom built cable for $100+ minimum.

Recently a few new cables have come out that are compatible with the latest iOS firmwares (iOS 11.3 at the time of writing) and I thought I'd report back the cables with which I've had success.

Penon Audio Blue Micro USB to Lightning Cable ($38):
https://penonaudio.com/audio-cable/usb-cable/blue-micro-usb-to-lightning-cable.html

This is a short right-angled cable similar to the now discontinued FiiO L19 cable. It's braided and very flexible, although the lighting side is a little bulky and may be an issue with some iPhone cases out there.  There seem to be reports that this is only working with iOS 11.2.6, but I'm using it with iOS 11.3 on an iPhone 7 linked to a Sony NW-ZX300 in DAC mode right this moment(!) and I've also tested it with the hardware listed below.


Spoiler: Penon blue right angled cable








Meenova Lightning-to-MicroUSB Cable, 2018 version ($14 for 15cm version, $15 for 1.2m version):
https://shopmeenova.appspot.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html

This is a straight plastic coated cable with alloy plugs.  The lightning plug is a little larger then the micro USB side, but it's small enough to fit all of the cases available in my household.

EDIT: I had a voucher so (so why not??!) I also decided to try their Lightning-to-MicroUSB with charge offering which works the same as the previous cable but has the ability to charge the iPhone/iPad at the same time. Works a treat and is great for long listening when you don’t want to drain your phone when using it as a source.


Spoiler: Meenova cable with charge








Hardware tested:
iOS devices: iPhone 6, iPhone 6S, iPhone 7, iPhone 7S, iPad Air 2 (all iOS 11.3).
DAC devices: RHA L1 (micro USB port), FiiO E17K Alpen 2, Sony NW-ZX300 with a WMP-NWM10 22pin->micro USB adapter.

Software tested: Apple Music (yeah I know!), Onkyo HF Player, Neutron, FLAC Player, HiBy Music.
Source media: FLAC up to 24bit/96KHz, DSD up to DSD64 and streamed music from Apple Music.

I think it would be fair at this point to state that this is just an informational post to let people know what's out there and what's worked for me.  It's not a review and it certainly does not (and will not) cover sound quality aspects of the cables as I personally have never been able to tell properly shielded, undamaged USB cables apart, so I wouldn't be of any help anyway.

N.B. Both of these cables were bought by myself and I've had no contact with either supplier.

I hope this may be of some help to some of you out there and I'm willing to run any tests I can if people need me to try something slightly different.

EDIT:  iOS 12 update: all cables are still working with all of my components. Connecting up a Chord Mojo is best done in the order outlined on pages 1 & 2 of this thread.


----------



## Anaz

Sarcasmo said:


> For those of us that want to stream music from an iPhone/iPad to a DAC (Hugo/FiiO Alpen etc) with a micro USB input the choice has been somewhat limited of late.  I tend to use this type of setup when mobile, so I want the cables to be as compact as possible.  This has meant the more traditional route of an Apple lightning to USB adapter (CCK) paired with a short standard micro USB cable, or buying a custom built cable for $100+ minimum.
> 
> Recently a few new cables have come out that are compatible with the latest iOS firmwares (iOS 11.3 at the time of writing) and I thought I'd report back the cables with which I've had success.
> 
> ...


Great info, thank you!


----------



## Sarcasmo

I'll update the thread as new iOS updates are released.  Updated for 11.3.1.


----------



## Sarcasmo

Updated with Meenova Lightning-to-MicroUSB cable with charge


----------



## Greenjacket6202

Will this work with Iphone 6S plus and A Chord Mojo?


----------



## Anaz

Greenjacket6202 said:


> Will this work with Iphone 6S plus and A Chord Mojo?



As I type this, I'm using a Meenova Lightning-to-MicroUSB Cable (2018 version,15cm) with an iPhone 7 (running iOS 11.4) and a Mojo. The Meenova cable should work on your iPhone 6S+


----------



## Greenjacket6202

Thanks Anaz, I've now ordered one!


----------



## Thor71

I can confirm that the meenova cable works with iPhone X on ios 11.3.1 connected with mojo even if the first two times I tried the message "iPhone doesn't support this accessory" come up on the display. Then the third time all went ok.


----------



## Anaz

Greenjacket6202 said:


> Thanks Anaz, I've now ordered one!



No problem, the Meenova is great for what it does and cheaper than a CCK + usb cable.


----------



## Thor71

HI guys, 
today I've tried to connect iPhone X on ios 11.4 with chord mojo but the cable doesn't work, I'm getting the following message on the phone:
"iPhone doesn't support this accessory"
Did someone face the same issue?
Any suggestion?


----------



## Sarcasmo

Hey. Haven’t got a Chord Mojo, but I’ll test my gear later after I update to 11.4 and report back.


----------



## Sarcasmo

Tested my devices and no problem on iOS 11.4

Possibly something to do with newer hardware then the 7 series iphones?


----------



## Anaz (Jun 4, 2018)

Thor71 said:


> HI guys,
> today I've tried to connect iPhone X on ios 11.4 with chord mojo but the cable doesn't work, I'm getting the following message on the phone:
> "iPhone doesn't support this accessory"
> Did someone face the same issue?
> Any suggestion?


I have no issues using an iPhone 7 on 11.4 and a Chord Mojo.  Try cleaning the cables lightning connector. Also try connecting the cable to the Mojo first, power [edit] on [/edit] the Mojo, and _then_ connect to your iPhone.


----------



## Thor71 (Jun 4, 2018)

Anaz said:


> I have no issues using an iPhone 7 on 11.4 and a Chord Mojo.  Try cleaning the cables lightning connector. Also try connecting the cable to the Mojo first, power not the Mojo, and _then_ connect to your iPhone.


I'll try to clean the connector and let you know.

I've already tried to connect the cable with the Mojo off but I'll try again.

I've also found on Reddit another user who's facing the same issue:
https://www.reddit.com/r/audio/comments/6m1hdv/iphone_7e17kmeenova_cable_troubles/


----------



## teknorob23

I have the meenova cable which works fine with iPhone X and mojo/ hugo2 but in the pursuit of 0.0005% more musical happiness I’ll probably fork out for one of these. Apparently back in stock in the next week or so.
http://www.lavricables.com/cables/r...-mojo-interconnect-cable-by-lavricables-v2-0/


----------



## Sarcasmo (Jun 4, 2018)

teknorob23 said:


> I have the meenova cable which works fine with iPhone X and mojo/ hugo2 but in the pursuit of 0.0005% more musical happiness I’ll probably fork out for one of these. Apparently back in stock in the next week or so.
> http://www.lavricables.com/cables/r...-mojo-interconnect-cable-by-lavricables-v2-0/


I'm assuming those have similar hardware to the Meenova to allow iOS devices to see the DAC? There is a seller that custom builds cables using the guts of an original Apple CCK cable which looks similar to the Lavricables - think it was about $135 if I remember correctly..?


----------



## teknorob23

Sarcasmo said:


> I'm assuming those have similar hardware to the Meenova to allow iOS devices to see the DAC? There is a seller that custom builds cables using the guts of an original Apple CCK cable while looks similar to the Lavricables - think it was about $135 if I remember correctly..?



To be honest i didnt really look in to the tech with the meenova cable because it was cheap enough to risk a blind purchase after having had it recommended to me, but you've spurred me on to email lavricable to ask the question


----------



## Sarcasmo

teknorob23 said:


> To be honest i didnt really look in to the tech with the meenova cable because it was cheap enough to risk a blind purchase after having had it recommended to me, but you've spurred me on to email lavricable to ask the question


Yes, I thought the same regarding the Meenova cable.  I see Penon audio are still making cables with the Apple CCK internals (about $136).  The right-angled version is a little chunky, but it's pretty much guaranteed to be future-proof.
Would be interested in the response from Lavricables - if you can report back any response you get from them it'd be interesting.


----------



## teknorob23

Sarcasmo said:


> Yes, I thought the same regarding the Meenova cable.  I see Penon audio are still making cables with the Apple CCK internals (about $136).  The right-angled version is a little chunky, but it's pretty much guaranteed to be future-proof.
> Would be interested in the response from Lavricables - if you can report back any response you get from them it'd be interesting.



They're definitely quick off the mark responding to emails. Apparently its likely to be available by the end of this week. It is as expected based CCK, they cant provide 100% guarantee that it will be working after ios20.x, for instance, since they have no idea what apple will invent further. A couple of years ago there already was issue with apple's own cck, some part failed to work after yet another update they made. That was resolved by another update(s).

I'll probably order one as soon as i get the nod theyre available, so i'll let you know how it works and if it has any SQ benefits.


----------



## Thor71

Anaz said:


> I have no issues using an iPhone 7 on 11.4 and a Chord Mojo.  Try cleaning the cables lightning connector. Also try connecting the cable to the Mojo first, power not the Mojo, and _then_ connect to your iPhone.



Good news here, this evening I tried to connect mojo as suggested by Anaz and this time the cable worked!

Thanks mate for your help, tomorrow I will try again just to be sure that's the way to go:

Meenova to mojo>switch on mojo>mojo to iPhone


----------



## Anaz

Thor71 said:


> Good news here, this evening I tried to connect mojo as suggested by Anaz and this time the cable worked!
> 
> Thanks mate for your help, tomorrow I will try again just to be sure that's the way to go:
> 
> Meenova to mojo>switch on mojo>mojo to iPhone



I’m glad this worked for you


----------



## Sarcasmo

Thor71 said:


> Good news here, this evening I tried to connect mojo as suggested by Anaz and this time the cable worked!
> 
> Thanks mate for your help, tomorrow I will try again just to be sure that's the way to go:
> 
> Meenova to mojo>switch on mojo>mojo to iPhone


That’s good news.
If anyone else with one of the cables in the thread could post their setup, it may be of use to others.


----------



## teknorob23

Sarcasmo said:


> That’s good news.
> If anyone else with one of the cables in the thread could post their setup, it may be of use to others.



iPhoneX > Meenova > Hugo2 (and works fine with my Mojo too)


----------



## Thor71

Meenova is going to ship another cable free of charge, yesterday I wrote them because the cable was not working again.
Sometimes it works, sometimes not, I come into the consideration that the micro usb connector is defective.
I'll post an update when I will receive the new one (shipping from Hong Kong to Italy takes at least two weeks)


----------



## Sarcasmo (Jun 8, 2018)

I will just post up quickly that I've always had issues on iOS 11.x with the Apple Music app communicating with my Sony ZX300 in DAC mode.  It can be very hit and miss as to whether the music is communicated through when first connected.  However, loading up a 3rd party app, such as the Onkyo HF Player completes the communication between the devices - you don't even need media loaded into HF Player and you don't need to play anything either.  I can then switch back over to the Music app and all is ok from that point.  It's a little petty and obviously a flaw in the handshaking of the Music app, but it works every time.

This may come in handy for anyone in a similar situation who may think that the cable has stopped working(!)


----------



## Thor71

Sarcasmo said:


> I will just post up quickly that I've always had issues on iOS 11.x with the Apple Music app communicating with my Sony ZX300 in DAC mode.  It can be very hit and miss as to whether the music is communicated through when first connected.  However, loading up a 3rd party app, such as the Onkyo HF Player completes the communication between the devices - you don't even need media loaded into HF Player and you don't need to play anything either.  I can then switch back over to the Music app and all is ok from that point.  It's a little petty and obviously a flaw in the handshaking of the Music app, but it works every time.
> 
> This may come in handy for anyone in a similar situation who may think that the cable has stopped working(!)


Not sure but maybe I've found a workaround:
1. Connect the Meenova cable to Mojo
2. Switch on Mojo
3. Open Tidal app on the iPhone
4. Connect the cable to iPhone
5. Wait until the pop up "iPhone doesn't support this accessory" appears
6. Don't close the pop up, disconnect/reconnect the cable to iPhone

A little bit messy......need to try more times to confirm if it's a stable solution


----------



## Sarcasmo

Thor71 said:


> Not sure but maybe I've found a workaround:
> 1. Connect the Meenova cable to Mojo
> 2. Switch on Mojo
> 3. Open Tidal app on the iPhone
> ...


Yeah, definitely a different issue to what I've ever seen with the cable - the worst I get is it moaning about to much power draw before I get the ZX300 into DAC mode, but that's not the same as the "not supported" type messages.


----------



## SLC1966

I have a brand new Meenova micro to lightning cable. Long version. Works great with mojo and iphone SE.  

I do not have a need for it since my normal cable with CCK adapter does the same thing. 

If anyone wants it I can ship it to them Conus. 5$ seems fair to cover shipping. 

Just let me know and olease keep us posted how it works with each IOS update.


----------



## Greenjacket6202

Just received my cable. Works perfect every time with my iphone 6S plus ver 11.4 and mojo.
Thank you to all who have contributed to this thread for the info on this item.



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy smartphone.


-------- Original message --------
From: "Head-Fi.org" <notifications@mail.head-fi.org>
Date: 08/06/2018 14:39 (GMT+00:00)
To: terence.fairweather@btinternet.com
Subject: Lightning to micro USB alternatives (aka tired of bulky Apple cables) - New reply to subscribed thread

Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org
Greenjacket6202, Thor71 replied to a thread you are subscribed to at Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org.

*Lightning to micro USB alternatives (aka tired of bulky Apple cables)*




Sarcasmo
I will just post up quickly that I've always had issues on iOS 11.x with the Apple Music app communicating with my Sony ZX300 in DAC mode. It can be very hit and miss as to whether the music is communicated through when first connected. However, loading up a 3rd party app, such as the Onkyo HF Player completes the communication between the devices - you don't even need media loaded into HF Player and you don't need to play anything either. I can then switch back over to the Music app and all is ok from that point. It's a little petty and obviously a flaw in the handshaking of the Music app, but it works every time.

This may come in handy for anyone in a similar situation who may think that the cable has stopped working(!)
Not sure but maybe I've found a workaround:
1. Connect the Meenova cable to Mojo
2. Switch on Mojo
3. Open Tidal app on the iPhone
4. Connect the cable to iPhone
5. Wait untile the pop up "iPhone doesn't support this accessory" appears
6. Don't close the pop up, disconnect/reconnect the cable to iPhone

A little bit messy......need to try more to confirm if it's a stable solution
View This Thread Unread Subscribed Threads
Please do not reply to this email. You must visit Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org to reply.

This message was sent to you because you subscribed to the thread Lightning to micro USB alternatives (aka tired of bulky Apple cables) at Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org with email notification of new replies. You will not receive any further emails about this thread until you have read the new messages.

If you no longer wish to receive these emails, you may disable emails from this thread or disable all emails.





Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org


----------



## ratrace

teknorob23 said:


> They're definitely quick off the mark responding to emails. Apparently its likely to be available by the end of this week. It is as expected based CCK, they cant provide 100% guarantee that it will be working after ios20.x, for instance, since they have no idea what apple will invent further. A couple of years ago there already was issue with apple's own cck, some part failed to work after yet another update they made. That was resolved by another update(s).
> 
> I'll probably order one as soon as i get the nod theyre available, so i'll let you know how it works and if it has any SQ benefits.



I am also looking for cable to connect my Chord Mojo with iPhone 7+. Guess will wait till lavricables is back on stock. As of today, it's still out of stock..


----------



## teknorob23

ratrace said:


> I am also looking for cable to connect my Chord Mojo with iPhone 7+. Guess will wait till lavricables is back on stock. As of today, it's still out of stock..



You might want to drop them and email beause they came back in to stock last week  and they may not have updated their site. Mine is due to arrive today, so I’ll let you know if it works. If not The meenova lead works seemlessly with my iPhoneX and my wife’s 7 connecting to both mojo and hugo 2.


----------



## ratrace

teknorob23 said:


> You might want to drop them and email beause they came back in to stock last week  and they may not have updated their site. Mine is due to arrive today, so I’ll let you know if it works. If not The meenova lead works seemlessly with my iPhoneX and my wife’s 7 connecting to both mojo and hugo 2.



I see. Will do that. Please do share after u try the cable. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ratrace

ratrace said:


> I see. Will do that. Please do share after u try the cable. Thanks in advance.



They replied it quite fast, saying that there is a limited quantity available and must email them for an order.


----------



## teknorob23

My Lavricable Reference Silver Lightening to Micro USB cable turned up this morning (7 days to get to UK).

Packaging is little underwhelming for £100 10cm usb cable as arrived in just a felt pouch with no other paperwork.

Build quality seams pretty good but not amazing. I would 10cm doesn't leave much room to play with, but short is generally good in terms of SQ and also if your carrying Mojo+Iphone in your pocket then theres not much chance of getting the cables in a mess.

Good news is that it works seamlessly connecting Iphone 7 and Iphone X to both Chord Mojo and Hugo2. It doesnt matter which way up you connect the Lightening connector, the connection stays constant.

As its brand new i cant make any observations about sound quality versus the Meenova or Apple CCK connectors, other than to say the audio is fine and works without any problems.  

I'll let it burn for a few days and report back on usage and sound quality


----------



## Sarcasmo

teknorob23 said:


> My Lavricable Reference Silver Lightening to Micro USB cable turned up this morning (7 days to get to UK).
> 
> Packaging is little underwhelming for £100 10cm usb cable as arrived in just a felt pouch with no other paperwork.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Rob.  It’ll be interesting to see how you get on with it over a period of time. If it’s using Apple CCK components then it should have a pretty long lifetime ahead - assuming the build quality stands up.


----------



## ratrace

teknorob23 said:


> My Lavricable Reference Silver Lightening to Micro USB cable turned up this morning (7 days to get to UK).
> 
> Packaging is little underwhelming for £100 10cm usb cable as arrived in just a felt pouch with no other paperwork.
> 
> ...



NicE!! I am still thinking if i should pull the trigger on Lavricables though. that price of tag of US$100!!


----------



## teknorob23

ratrace said:


> NicE!! I am still thinking if i should pull the trigger on Lavricables though. that price of tag of US$100!!



yep its a lot of money for linking a phone to DAC which in itself is not the perfect audiophile set up. It will be interesting to see if it reduces RF noise from the iphone and in turn the sound quality. I can definitely hear an improvement from good USB cabling in my domestic hi-fi set up, but obviously i have much more controlled listening set up than when i'm travelling with Phone/DAC which will make up the majority of usage. I expect any audible benefits will only be heard when using it on my desk, but we'll see. The other thing will be the ergonomics, as its definitely more sturdy than the Meenova and the plugs makes more positive/ secure connection too. Its just whether the short length works out although you can order a longer one, i think up to all of 15cm!!


----------



## ratrace

I do have the Micro USB to USB-C though. Will the USB-C to lightning adapter head do the trick??


----------



## Sarcasmo (Jun 15, 2018)

ratrace said:


> I do have the Micro USB to USB-C though. Will the USB-C to lightning adapter head do the trick??


Probably not if you’re thinking of connecting an Apple device.  It needs some extra logic to be present in the cable. Apples version of this is the Camera Connection Kit (or Apple USB Camera Adapter as it’s now known).  The cables listed in this thread tend to have a 3rd party version of this hardware embedded.


----------



## Sarcasmo

A quick question


teknorob23 said:


> yep its a lot of money for linking a phone to DAC which in itself is not the perfect audiophile set up. It will be interesting to see if it reduces RF noise from the iphone and in turn the sound quality. I can definitely hear an improvement from good USB cabling in my domestic hi-fi set up, but obviously i have much more controlled listening set up than when i'm travelling with Phone/DAC which will make up the majority of usage. I expect any audible benefits will only be heard when using it on my desk, but we'll see. The other thing will be the ergonomics, as its definitely more sturdy than the Meenova and the plugs makes more positive/ secure connection too. Its just whether the short length works out although you can order a longer one, i think up to all of 15cm!!


Would be very interested on how this cable shows up on your phone settings (Settings->General - towards the bottom).
My Apple cable is below:
 
And the details are:
 

The simple Meenova cable:
 
And the details are:
 

Wondered what the Lavricables shows up as?


----------



## teknorob23

Sarcasmo said:


> A quick question
> 
> Would be very interested on how this cable shows up on your phone settings (Settings->General - towards the bottom).
> My Apple cable is below:
> ...



That’s weird none of the 3 connectors appear in my settings anywhere.What iOS are you on? Mine 11.4 on iPhoneX


----------



## Sarcasmo

Think it might be Settings->General->About
sorry about that


----------



## teknorob23

Sarcasmo said:


> Think it might be Settings->General->About
> sorry about that



Found it


----------



## Sarcasmo

Nice one - thanks. I need to check the Penon blue cable I have to see what that reports back as. Might be useful to keep track of things so that if people start having issues we can see which chipsets are giving issues.


----------



## Sarcasmo

Ok, about the Penon cable - strangely the hardware info shows up blank:
 
I’ve been lead to believe that it is possible for the cable manufacturer to upgrade the cable firmware, but I’m not sure how this works(?)


----------



## Sarcasmo

Updated first post for iOS 11.4.1 (still working on all my devices/cables).


----------



## Thor71

Just to confirm that Meenova cable works fine on iOS 12 & Iphone X


----------



## Sarcasmo

Thor71 said:


> Just to confirm that Meenova cable works fine on iOS 12 & Iphone X


Thanks. Confirm that both Meenova cables and the blue Penon cables work on my devices running iOS12.


----------



## Luhnk

Meenova with iPhone xr, works great


----------



## lavricables

the cable is back in stock and yes, it works fine with ios12+


----------



## macnoob

I emailed Fiio and the rep told me to buy this as a replacement for Fiio Q1MkII Cable.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/DD-MFi05-Micro-USB-Audio-Data-Decoding-Cable-for-FiiO-Lightning-decoder-Q1MK2-Q5/4673052_32960833846.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.1.3bbb41bevU50cC


----------



## 118900

Hi could someone confirm that an iPhone could be connected to a Mojo or Hugo2 with an Audioquest lightning to USB A cable AND an Audioquest dragon tail (USB A to Micro USB)? Thanks all very much


----------



## teknorob23

Quick update lavricable doesn’t work with iOS 13 and or any updates so far. My usage is only with iPhone 10 and iPhone11 pro. I spoke to lavricable and they told me they have no plans to update and they didn’t offer a fix


----------



## lavricables

Please do not mislead other users with incorrect info!

The only thing you are right is that our lightning cable does not support ipad pro and iphone 11 pro at the moment. It looks like a software issue and since we are not manufacturer of the chips we have already contacted supplier for a fix/ workaround.

As to iphone xs and latest ios13.1.3 or any other model or ios versions, they are all supported!


----------



## teknorob23

Im sorry it’s not my intention to miss lead, so just to clarify, my comments are based on my experiences. As you can see from my previous contributions i have been a fan and have endorsed this cable on several occasions in this thread and others, but I thought other headfiers might find hearing about my experience useful when making the decision as to which cable to buy, after all the lavricable is one of most costly options. 

I have tested the lavricable on my iPhone 10  and 11pro using the various iterations of iOS 13 including the latest version 13.2 with both my chord hugo2 and mojo.The cable has not worked with the 11pro at all. It has worked with iPhone 10 for since i bought the cable about 18 months ago, but has not worked since i since iOS 13.1 and beyond. I have also tested with my wife’s iphone7 running latest 13.2 and it does not work with the lavricable either. iPad Air 2 running iOS 12.4.3 does not work either.

The meenova cable works with all these devices as does the 2 year old Apple adapter. 

the only conclusions i can draw are that the lavricable is not compatible with the most recent iOS firmware or their is a fault with the cable. 

@lavricables i have no axe to grind, i was a fan of the cable but the example I have does not work in any of these situations. I’m open to suggestions as to a fix and I’d be interested in the meantime to hear from anyone else on here who has the cable and is running it on current iOS.


----------



## lavricables

hi,

sounds like an issue with particular cable. It looks like that you haven't even contacted us about that since we haven't received any emails about iphone X or XS or ipad air2 incompatibility.
if fact we have just tried several cables with Hugo2 and iphone XS on ios13.1.3 and 13.2, all works perfectly as it should.

in order to help you pls email us order number.

BR


----------



## teknorob23

lavricables said:


> hi,
> 
> sounds like an issue with particular cable. It looks like that you haven't even contacted us about that since we haven't received any emails about iphone X or XS or ipad air2 incompatibility.
> if fact we have just tried several cables with Hugo2 and iphone XS on ios13.1.3 and 13.2, all works perfectly as it should.
> ...



Hi BR, sorry i did contact you via FB Messenger on 22nd Oct and you mentioned there was not work around at the moment, but if you think now it may be the cable. I'll drop you an email with the my order number tomorrow. I really like this cable so if there is a solution then great.


----------



## Anaz (Nov 2, 2019)

As another data point, Meenova Lightning-to-MicroUSB Cable G2, 6" black working fine connecting an iPhone 11 on iOS 13.2 to a Mojo.


----------



## kennyb123 (Nov 27, 2019)

The following works between my iPhone XS Max (iOS 13.2.3) and Chord Mojo. I went with this over the Meenova due to it being available at Amazon and shipped quickly thanks to Prime. 

MeloAudio 90 Degreee Right Angle DAC AMP HiFi OTG Cable to Micro USB Compatible wi... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PM3V2KT/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_c_api_i_A8Z3Db86TZK2B


----------



## pallydou

lavricables said:


> Please do not mislead other users with incorrect info!
> 
> The only thing you are right is that our lightning cable does not support ipad pro and iphone 11 pro at the moment. It looks like a software issue and since we are not manufacturer of the chips we have already contacted supplier for a fix/ workaround.
> 
> As to iphone xs and latest ios13.1.3 or any other model or ios versions, they are all supported!



Waiting for your updates. I am thinking of Lightning --> Micro, USB C --> Micro and a longer version of USB C --> Micro for MacBook Pro.


----------



## kennyb123

I am very pleased with what I'm hearing with the cable from @lavricables between my iPhone XS Max and Chord Mojo.  This was worth the extra dollars over the MeloAudio cable I mentioned above.

Great service from Lavricables as well.  I inadvertently damaged the cable before even having a chance to listen to it.  I was able to send it back and get it re-terminated (at my cost).  

I had been souring a bit on my AudioQuest Nightowl Carbon headphones since I started using a Mojo.  There was a grayness to the sound that bothered me.  I just put them on now for the first time since I got the Lavricable.  The treble is as good as I've heard from these headphones.  With my Cardas A8 earbuds, using the Lavricable between iPhone and Mojo got the sound quality much closer to what I hear when using the Poly instead with the Mojo.


----------



## dpastern

Anaz said:


> As another data point, Meenova Lightning-to-MicroUSB Cable G2, 6" black working fine connecting an iPhone 11 on iOS 13.2 to a Mojo.



I too am looking for a lightning to micro USB solution, hence searching on head-fi.  I had a look at the Meenova page:

http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html

and I am disturbed to see they state:



> NOT compatible with the following products: Dji Mavic Pro, Dji Spark, Shure MV51, COZOY Astrapi, Fiio Q1 Mark II, Fiio Q5 and other MFi DAC products. These products only work with the "official" cables from the manufacturers.



of particular the "These products only work with the "official" cables from the manufacturers.".  I personally find this to be a despicable act on the manufacturer's part and in all honesty, in breach of antitrust laws (monopolistic and anti competitive behaviour).  This is not Meenova's fault, don't get me wrong.  Manufacturers shouldn't be allowed to screw consumers like this and it needs to be outlawed imho.


----------



## dpastern

Just to clarify - is Apple stopping 3rd party lightning cables working via iOS (all of them) or just the lightning to micro USB versions?  If the former, I believe this to be a breach of Australian anti competition laws and will file a complaint with the ACCC.  I've long had enough of Apple's monopolistic behaviour.


----------



## JM1979

Has anyone else’s @lavricables stopped working recently?  Mine abruptly stopped working last weekend (8 days ago). I’m curious if this coincided with an iOS update?  Mine does not get any wear and tear or travel, so it seems unlikely that physical damage was the culprit.


----------



## dpastern

JM1979 said:


> Has anyone else’s @lavricables stopped working recently?  Mine abruptly stopped working last weekend (8 days ago). I’m curious if this coincided with an iOS update?  Mine does not get any wear and tear or travel, so it seems unlikely that physical damage was the culprit.



probably an Apple update...they're that type of company...


----------



## monk

JM1979 said:


> Has anyone else’s @lavricables stopped working recently?  Mine abruptly stopped working last weekend (8 days ago). I’m curious if this coincided with an iOS update?  Mine does not get any wear and tear or travel, so it seems unlikely that physical damage was the culprit.


Just tested my similar cable (can't remember brand, but same idea, a little cable with Apple lightning to mini USB to feed Chord Mojo without using camera adapter: Mine works, no issues.  That's using an iPhone XS Max with latest updates...


----------



## lavricables

@JM1979 there are no issues with ios updates. All versions above 10.3 including latest one are supported.

@dpastern what do you mean?


----------



## hfi429366999

lavricables said:


> @JM1979 there are no issues with ios updates. All versions above 10.3 including latest one are supported.
> 
> @dpastern what do you mean?



Hello,

I would like to place order for LAVRICABLES's REFERENCE SILVER LIGHTNING TO CHORD HUGO MOJO AUDIOQUEST DRAGONFLY INTERCONNECT CABLE BY LAVRICABLES V3.

Will this work with iOS 14.0.1 and iPhone SE 2016 (first gen) model?

I will be using with CHORD MOJO.

And what does this mean V3.0 with more robust lightning end?

And is this item ships from UK?  I'm in NC, USA.

Thanks!


----------



## romanas (Feb 7, 2021)

I just received this cable and works great with Chord Mojo and Earstudio ES100 with IPhone 12Pro with iOS 14.4. The build looks pretty strong, and the connectors fit snug in the phone and the amps.

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07YFQ8BHD/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## steviewonderbread

I got the Meenova lightning to micro USB cable from amazon, and works really well with both my Hidizs S8 and ES100 on an iPhone 11 (latest iOS version). Curiously, it did not work with the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro, which is ostensibly the same internally as the S8.. although I know there are different firmware versions for that device which I didn't play around with.


----------



## romanas

Hi-Res Lossless using the Lightning-to-microUSB cable from Amazon with iPhone 12 Pro Max and Chord Mojo.


----------



## Sound Eq

hi, i have a fiio lightning to micro usb cable, FIIO L19 cable, that used to work in the past with mojo on older iphones, now i have the iphone 12 pro max and that fiio cable is not working on iphone 12 pro max on latest firmware, or is there something i should do on my iphone


----------



## episiarch

Hiby has a Lightning / USB-C cable that works with my iPhone 10 Pro Max and 2019 iPad Mini. Yes I know this is the USB-micro thread, and I haven't tried it with any USB-micro adaptors, but with a native USB-C DAC it works fine. And it's inexpensive and non-bulky. I ordered direct from Hiby and it arrived in a week or so.


----------



## Ronengeller (Jan 24, 2022)

romanas said:


> Hi-Res Lossless using the Lightning-to-microUSB cable from Amazon with iPhone 12 Pro Max and Chord Mojo.


Do you have a link?
Also I’m really curious if someone ever cut the cable on an apple camera adapter and then soldered the two ends with another cable or something like USPCB? And why high end cable manufacturers don’t just buy a cck and cut out the chip (or the connectors with the chip inside) to make a really high quality lightning cable?
And is the chip located in the male lightning or the femal usb a? I noticed also lavricables stopped making the cable mentioned above


----------



## Robb1 (Jan 25, 2022)

I just need a Lightning / USB-C cable. Developer work time.


----------



## romanas

romanas said:


> Hi-Res Lossless using the Lightning-to-microUSB cable from Amazon with iPhone 12 Pro Max and Chord Mojo.


The link is in my post above....


----------

